# Ariens 11528LE - value?



## CO Snow

I'm considering a used 11528LE (Model 926002) that looks in great shape. It was made around 2005 or 2006 (2005 was 100th anniversary for Tecumseh - see engine photo). He's asking $895. What do you think? A little high?

Ariens 11528le pro snowblower


----------



## jtclays

Nice looking machine. A little high for my choice being used, but they were pretty expensive new. Check on google and read about 926 transmission slip problems. i think this is one of the machines that had a water leak problem and Ariens provided a baffle kit to mount under the engine, in between the belt guard to channel water away from the area. It could be on this machine, hard to tell. Might be a barter point if not? I'd be more inclined to get a new Ariens 28 Deluxe for about a hundred more (if you can find one). Just my opinion.


----------



## 94EG8

It's a nice machine, and it's in pristine condition, but I you can get a used Honda for the same price.


----------



## CO Snow

I have an older Craftsman that is steerable (has 2 triggers that disengages the wheels). I really like that feature and it has worked well for me. This Ariens model/year has a similar feature. I just don't trust Auto-Turn in the new Ariens models. I actually cancelled an order last year for a Deluxe 28 after reading about some of the horror stories with Auto-Turn. 

I hear good things with the Hondas but no steering. I also like the Toro Power Max HD 1028 OHXE with its triggers for steering.


----------



## Motor City

I have the same machine and its a beast. I would think in the $700 range would be a fair price . They where a little over $1100, new. But its still an 9 year old machine.


----------



## threeputtpar

Yes, his price is on the high side. But then again, CO may have snow on the ground unlike WI so it may be appropriate for the current market.

If you're looking for a blower with that turning feature, Poulan Pro and Husqvarna of that same period had the triggers. I had a Poulan 10.5hp 30" with the triggers and really liked them. The only downside for Poulan was the smaller auger and impellers. Husqvarna stuck with the larger 14" augers.


----------



## HillnGullyRider

I have the exact machine 926002, I agree with Motor City it's a beast...No problems tracking straight with these because these have the spur gear and are always locked (until you engage the trigger). 

I got mine for slightly less than what he's asking but that thing is pristine. These have a USA motor, and a pro frame. You are in Colorado so the used pickings are slimmer than the eastern snow belt areas. 

A few things about these early 926 models, you should be prepared to buy some upgrade kits to bring it up to late model Pro spec. There is a double auger pulley upgrade kit to stop slipping and belt stretch, and a reworked chute bevel gear kit to keep the joystick from flopping. There is also an autoturn kit available as well as a few others. 

These things throw snow...far


----------



## CO Snow

Thanks for the info, HGR. I want to "steer clear" of Ariens Auto-Turn - better comments this year but horror stories last year. 

Does this unit have 2 triggers (1 for each wheel) or just 1 trigger for just 1 of the wheels? If 1, I guess you always turn it to the side with the trigger?


----------



## HillnGullyRider

CO Snow said:


> Thanks for the info, HGR. I want to "steer clear" of Ariens Auto-Turn - better comments this year but horror stories last year.
> 
> Does this unit have 2 triggers (1 for each wheel) or just 1 trigger for just 1 of the wheels? If 1, I guess you always turn it to the side with the trigger?


It just releases one axle to aid turning, you can turn to either side. I sometimes don't even use the trigger if the surface is slick and the machine is running. They are a bear to turn when not running and the trigger not used though. This is a man's machine for the most part. Quite tank like.

The problem with the auger belt is it burns the belt and then you'd get poor throwing performance. Sometimes people ran through 2-3 belts a season...The kit is $50 and the double belts don't burn, you get the sheave, the pulley, and both belts in the kit. So, It would take a little labor on top of the kit price.


----------



## celltech

CO Snow said:


> Thanks for the info, HGR. I want to "steer clear" of Ariens Auto-Turn - better comments this year but horror stories last year.
> 
> Does this unit have 2 triggers (1 for each wheel) or just 1 trigger for just 1 of the wheels? If 1, I guess you always turn it to the side with the trigger?



Auto turn works great when the machine is setup properly. I am now a believer.


----------



## h2o999

CO Snow said:


> Thanks for the info, HGR. I want to "steer clear" of Ariens Auto-Turn - better comments this year but horror stories last year


Remember that this year's Auto-Turn and last year's are different, last year was the Hilliard auto-lock and this year is the General Transmission DI 300 Intuitive differential. I have the new General Transmission auto-turn and love it, way nicer than having to pull a trigger or turn a lever.


----------



## CO Snow

h2o999 said:


> Remember that this year's Auto-Turn and last year's are different, last year was the Hilliard auto-lock and this year is the General Transmission DI 300 Intuitive differential. I have the new General Transmission auto-turn and love it, way nicer than having to pull a trigger or turn a lever.


I believe you're wrong. Nothing changed with Auto-turn between last year and this year. The mechanism with Hilliard was longer ago. Ariens called it their ATC (automatic traction control) system. The reported "improvements" for this yr vs last year involves adjustments with the housing, tires, etc. not any changes with the Auto-Turn mechanism. You can go to the Ariens page on Facebook and see the Auto-Turn mechanism that was discussed in 2013 (last year).
https://www.facebook.com/Ariens/posts/10151733628706279


----------



## h2o999

CO Snow said:


> I believe you're wrong. Nothing changed with Auto-turn between last year and this year. The mechanism with Hilliard was longer ago.


I'm not going to argue with you my friend, from the research I did prior to purchasing my new blower it looks like sometime in 2013 and older, blowers with the "ATC" were the Hilliard differential, 2014 to present with the "Auto-Turn" are using the General Transmission differential. 

While I have read that some people have had issues with the new auto-turn, I performed the bucket alignment and have not had an issue, and I have a driveway that is sloped and uneven. 

Regards,

Justin


----------



## CO Snow

h2o999 said:


> I'm not going to argue with you my friend, from the research I did prior to purchasing my new blower it looks like sometime in 2013 and older, blowers with the "ATC" were the Hilliard differential, 2014 to present with the "Auto-Turn" and they are using a General Transmission differential.
> 
> While I have read that some people have had issues with the new auto-turn, I performed the bucket alignment and have not had an issue, and I have a driveway that is sloped and uneven.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Justin


WRONG. Here is the link to the customer service site on Ariens.com. If you read it, it discusses ATC for 2012-13. Not 2014. AutoTurn came out Fall 2013. 
Deluxe vs. Platinum Differences (2012-13 Winter Only)


----------



## celltech

CO Snow is correct.


----------



## CO Snow

Thank you, celltech.


----------

